# Gongylus gongylodes pictures



## insektus (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi guys,

just want to show 2 of my Gongy mating pics....












Cheers,

Stephan


----------



## Hilly (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for posting the photos. It took me a while to figure out who was who, and what was what, but I finally got it - the pics were pretty dark.

Although your photos are really nice and sharp and the colors are superb, but could benefit from a little _flash_, or stronger lighting of sorts :idea:

What camera setup are you using to photograph your mantids? Exif data?

I ask because I'm interested in photography, too. I plan on hatching an ooth, and photographing the entire life cycle of a mantis.

I have some really nice equipment and would like a reason to drag out the macro lens and/or extension tubes once in a while.

Have a nice day


----------



## insektus (Feb 12, 2006)

hi,

first thx. i know the pic is dark, but that have been my intention, i wanted to show their natural camouflage.

I'm using a Canon Powershot Pro 1, with 8 mp. i'm not using the automatically function, i'm using the av mode, with special attitudes, also i'm using mostly the super macro, too.

Cheers,

Stephan


----------



## xenobug (Feb 16, 2006)

That's so cool. I hope to have a few of those one day. They're hard to find in the US.


----------

